# A few new stoppers



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 27, 2012)

[attachment=15246]
From left to right: stabilized black palm- I had Bangleguy stabilize this and it turned easily. 
Next is a piece of Kevins famous FBE, black ash burl, spalted water oak, spalted maple, curly claro walnut, and Honduras rosewood burl

I went through a few dowels making these, but thankfully dowels are cheap.
Finished with medium CA glue and buffed and polished on the Beal system.

Tom


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice! I too like the different choices of wood and shapes. The cork is probably better than the metal stoppers since they will fit well in lots of different bottles. I bought some SS Niles stopper blanks and they didnt fit very well in the bottles of wine I drink :sad: Only one O-ring of the three was slightly snug (leaving the stopper pretty loose).


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 27, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nice! I too like the different choices of wood and shapes. The cork is probably better than the metal stoppers since they will fit well in lots of different bottles. I bought some SS Niles stopper blanks and they didnt fit very well in the bottles of wine I drink :sad: Only one O-ring of the three was slightly snug (leaving the stopper pretty loose).




I like the ork because I get a bag of 10 for less then $5.
Thanks guys.
Tom


----------



## okietreedude (Dec 27, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I too like the different choices of wood and shapes. The cork is probably better than the metal stoppers since they will fit well in lots of different bottles. I bought some SS Niles stopper blanks and they didnt fit very well in the bottles of wine I drink :sad: Only one O-ring of the three was slightly snug (leaving the stopper pretty loose).
> ...



If you dont mind me asking, where to you get the ork stoppers? ive been doing the niles and noticed over the weekend 2 rings inside the bottle. just started and having the selection might be nice.

Nice work too!
David


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 28, 2012)

Excellent work. I love the variety of wood & form. The finish looks great as well.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 28, 2012)

okietreedude said:


> West River WoodWorks said:
> 
> 
> > BangleGuy said:
> ...



Here is the link to the cork not ork stoppers.:no dice. more please:
Tom
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001140/1581/woodturning-project-kit-for-cork-bottle-stoppers-10piece.aspx


----------



## okietreedude (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link Tom, but you called them 'ork' first... :D


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 29, 2012)

Those look sweet. Rick


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nice! I too like the different choices of wood and shapes. The cork is probably better than the metal stoppers since they will fit well in lots of different bottles. I bought some SS Niles stopper blanks and they didnt fit very well in the bottles of wine I drink :sad: Only one O-ring of the three was slightly snug (leaving the stopper pretty loose).




Do you Stabilize "and" make the bottle stoppers Eric??? If so, u maybe interested in a trade for ???


----------

